# A few more bits n bobs



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Since setting up the lathe there's not been a safe offcut of wood to be found! :dirol:

Here's a small bell made from Box and Sepele




A 'Tipper' made from Yew (drum stick for an Irish drum)


And an attempt at a hollow form thingy with a threaded lid. Mahogany and Yew. 5" wide and 6" tall. 
I am intending to do a bit more to this piece to make the finial finer and probably a few detail lines on the base.




Seasonal Greetings to all

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Some nice work Kevin,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Kevin.

Let's see more of your work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Kevin.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful work. The hollow form is really nice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful work and finish as well. Would love to see photos of how you set some of these up in the lathe. I'm particularly interested in how you made the threads on the last jar.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, I really like your work,

Herb


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks all

I had a play with the hollow thingy today..............reduced the finial/lid and added a few burnt lines.
Think it's an improvement even if it now looks like a lawn bowling wood! LOL



Tom 
I will look for some photos of my thread cutting jig for you but it's much like this one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Muw0zP6elg

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice work! Threaded hollow form is a work of art. Congrats on some nice turnings and finish work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great video and nice pieces. The thinner more delicate finials will come with practice. Well done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the video and pictures.


----------

